# Interview with Master Lisondra on WBMA Website



## Dieter (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello to all,

just a short notice, that a brandnew interview with Master Lisondra, one of the first 10 students of Professor Remy Presas who started his Modern Anris training in 1958 is online.
Master Lisondra was Professor Remys first black belt ever 1964 and you find it on the research pages of the Worldwide Brotherhood of Modern Arnis (WBMA) website.

Please go to

http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/

enter the site and then go to the research page. There you find the interview.


I would be happy, if you would comment it here.


Regards


Dieter


----------



## Black Grass (Sep 28, 2006)

Dieter said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> just a short notice, that a brandnew interview with Master Lisondra, one of the first 10 students of Professor Remy Presas who started his Modern Anris training in 1958 is online.
> Master Lisondra was Professor Remys first black belt ever 1964 and you find it on the research pages of the Worldwide Brotherhood of Modern Arnis (WBMA) website.
> ...



Interesting that he said there was double siniwali before Doc Lengson, first this has come out. Any ideas why siniwalli has always been atrributed to Doc Lengson for all these years ?


Vince


----------

